# New cheap garage space



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Well my apartment had garages for rent cheap. So I picked up a second space since the jetter and back hoe (Dig-It) took up lots of space in the first garage space I have. Now I can orginize our supplies and equipment in the first space. For the two 2 car garage spaces we are paying 100 a month, a lot cheaper than a U-Store it joint. 

Once I tune up the jetter and Dig-It, we are planning on selling them. Then we can go back to only needing one space.


----------



## hasbean (Jun 27, 2011)

Is that car a Alfa spider.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

hasbean said:


> Is that car a Alfa spider.


Yep a 78' that I picked up a few years back. It runs great but needs new interor and body work.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

100 bucks per month is a great deal.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Just some of the equipment moved to its new secure location. It all will be moved to the front of the trailer jetter once I get the rest of it moved.


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

SewerRatz said:


> Just some of the equipment moved to its new secure location. It all will be moved to the front of the trailer jetter once I get the rest of it moved.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 20320


I see my old spartan there :thumbsup: are you planning on selling the jetter too, or just the dig it?

-chris


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Love the super freeze


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Drumma Plumma said:


> I see my old spartan there :thumbsup: are you planning on selling the jetter too, or just the dig it?
> 
> -chris


Thinking of selling the jetter as well. There is two Spartan 600 rods in the picture. I will post more pictures of some of the other machines we have. Some are just beasts.


----------

